

Microsoft's Big Tablet Dilemma Illustrated In Two Steve Ballmer Quotes - SlipperySlope
http://www.businessinsider.com/ballmer-with-two-takes-on-the-surface-2012-7

======
SlipperySlope
The takeaway ...

"This is in a nutshell is the problem with Microsoft's Surface plan. It wants
to build an incredible tablet that sells well, but it doesn't want to annoy
its hardware partners."

